# wraptor rap II



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe if we don't get to talking about the origin or the development of these things then you know who monkey won't show up and ruin all the fun.

These things are just pure fun too. Today it took just 2 bean bag shots to hit a 70 foot crotch. Pulled the wraptor line through (included and designed just for Paul Cox and the machine), running bolened it to the stem, and then within a second or 2, I was in the top. I knocked out a couple of big storm broken limbs and rappelled down hitting a little deadwood on the way.

This is similar to when you first buy and use a bucket truck and there is just a tiny little feeling of guilt it makes it so relatively easy.

You have a choice of which side of the srt line you want to use too.


----------



## tree md (Mar 2, 2010)

Well that's not gonna help you much with your workout regiment... :monkey:


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

I work out more for sports than climbing but it benefits that too.


----------



## tree md (Mar 2, 2010)

Was only kidding.

The wraptor looks cool but I'm gonna hold out for Jomoco's tree bicycle...


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 2, 2010)

I tried mine out today. No work just hung it from the lift and went up and down to confuse the neighbors. I was going to hold off on buying one but I got sick in December and January and now I'm 25 lbs. heavier and completely out of shape. I work by myself most of the time and it will be nice to be able to come down and clean up the mess on the ground from time to time. Maybe I'll just stay fat.
Phil


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

tree md said:


> Was only kidding.
> 
> The wraptor looks cool but I'm gonna hold out for Jomoco's tree bicycle...



I couldn't wait any longer and sprung for the other choice


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> I tried mine out today. No work just hung it from the lift and went up and down to confuse the neighbors. I was going to hold off on buying one but I got sick in December and January and now I'm 25 lbs. heavier and completely out of shape. I work by myself most of the time and it will be nice to be able to come down and clean up the mess on the ground from time to time. Maybe I'll just stay fat.
> Phil



Yeah it is almost like doing a craner or using a bucket where it makes no difference if you come down and help, take a leak, etc etc. You got another free ride right back up.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2010)

more fun today. Shot a beanie out on a lateral on a huge oak and came right down over a huge dead limb, bottom cut it and put a perfectly matching top cut on it and slammed the thousand pound plus branch right next to a lean to type garage with 2 new cars in it.

No messing with going up the middle of the tree. No energy expended so was fresh to remove another tree and load the dead oak limb on my pu to burn in my furnace.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

we took an approx 7,000 plus pound section out of this 23 foot circ. at breast height (way bigger above 4'), 500 year old Bur oak today that was dead. Spikes buried in the dead lead (took em off for rest).

Wraptored a little and it helped. Owner is going to mill the 4 logs which will make nice furniture lumber. Not much 500 yr. old furniture prior to building it! (the section is not that old but the tree is)

What is the secret to this genetic freak....maybe in part, very slow measured successful growth as you can see on the growth increments.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

This tree has met with some misfortune as you could expect over the centuries (not decades) and keeps on ticking.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

After it was hit with a downshear about 8 years ago and crushed the new side of the house 3 other codoms were split open so we had to cut it back to the next canopy increment.

This family and 3 kids, especially the kids, have enjoyed the tree in relative safety since they moved in about 9 years ago where the kids and neighborhood kids use a swing I put on it and make forts underneath through their childhood that they will never forget.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 6, 2010)

*Used tuck crane for sale*

I want t get one, but i just did breaks on the 3/4 ton, and tires are next on the list....


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

So what's the story on the Wraptor TV, can it stop and descend if wanted, or is it a oneway ride up?

Thanks,

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

jomoco said:


> So what's the story on the Wraptor TV, can it stop and descend if wanted, or is it a oneway ride up?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jomoco



The machine has a tip for drt (built into it) and if you want to or need to you can rappel off of it or, when you get to the end of the ride you just take your split tail set up out of the machine and put it around a crotch .....and go to work

Then you have the gm lower the machine and get rid of the srt the machine was taking you up on.

One of the nice things about the machine compared to footlocking or manual ascender set ups is you only need ONE hand to run it. Because of that you can parry limbs out of the way and thick brush with the other hand and maneuver your body around with the other hand (and feet) and get the machine in a position so it does not strike anything (or your cabeza).


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

Does that mean no it can't descend under power, and yes it's a oneway trip up in that it has no reverse gearing?

Thanks,

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

No reverse gearing. Seems like they could have built this into it as my Tanaka cabling drill has a reverse gear (same power heae). Maybe Paul thought it too much liability for what is accomplished.

Again, you can go down like as going above a dead limb and then rappel down off the machine onto it....but the down aspect is a one shot deal.

Somebody like you might take a stab at the reverse gear set up but patents may need to be looked into I guess.

What I see doing on a big multi dom is toss crotches with a throw line or whatever while in the top of the lead you're in, then when you want to go up that one just hook the machine to it. 

I climb that way prior to buying this set up with sometimes 2 or 3 tips that I may have tossed from nearby leader tops.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

Yu know TV, I'd really appreciate it if you could take a few pics of that crazy funky capstan on your wraptor, preferably some closeups.

I kind sorta think I understand how it works without even a complete wrap. It would need to squeeze the rope very tightly for about 90 degrees around the 360 degree circle. I suspect it does this with a cam of some sort.

I must admit that regardless of how it works, it's a great tool with a very good design, worth every penny I'm sure.

Thanks again Ole Climber.


jomoco


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

no problemo


----------



## treeseer (Mar 6, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Thanks again Ole Climber.



You young pups crack me up, calling each other "old". 

With gravity to work with, it never occurred to me that lack of reverse gearing was an issue. Early on i would ascend too far and get into tight spots, but using long and short lanyard and polesaw gives plenty of options for getting around.


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

I was just thinking....the back safety device which runs in front of the machine as a passive backup....it is an ascender.....would disallow any reversing. If no ascender then no safety back up and likely less acceptance.

This is the mechanism that Treeseer mistakenly hooked up to as a main connect point to the machine causing the camming device to be engaged all the way up the ascent and putting him in a very compromising situation by dragging the engaged cam all the way up the rope causing extreme heating on both the rope and the cam.


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

treeseer said:


> You young pups crack me up, calling each other "old".



Think I am a couple of years older than you are but at this age it has become not something to brag about. :bang:


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> I was just thinking....the back safety device which runs in front of the machine as a passive backup....it is an ascender.....would disallow any reversing. If no ascender then no safety back up and likely less acceptance.



That's interesting TV. 

The very first thing I built onto my VRCB was a pushing mechanism at the top of the bike to advance the taughtline hitch I'm attached to. This means that even if the bike literally broke in half and failed catastrophically, I would still be safely attached to the single supporting life line.

It's a good thing too thinking back on my very first miserable field trial failure, when pieces parts started snapping and falling off left and right, before I even got 15 feet off the ground.

jomoco


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wraptor has a fairlead to accomplish the pushing you speak of. Check out ropetekwraptor.com and watch the video.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 6, 2010)

I would not mind checking out a Demo, interesting.
Jeff


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Arborworks, that particular vid, right at the end, actually shows the Wraptor going up with the capstan shroud open, allowing you to see the capstan at work spinning under load. A very impressive capstan design indeed.

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.ropetekwraptor.com/


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Allright who is putting in their order, raise your hands please.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

Well call me Fred Flintstone, but I still think even old climbers need their exercise.

jomoco


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fred,

Plenty of exercise still to be had you still have to work the tree. Plus you don't have an excuse to get down and help your groundie drag brush.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

Drag brush? Me? On the ground?

Uh, no sabe engless senor!

jomoco


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Busted. Now you have to order 2 wrraptors, and give on away to benefit the Treehouse.


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

drag brush? that is why God invented the Dingo.

I might go down and help get a crane pick under control at times.


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Busted. Now you have to order 2 wrraptors, and give on away to benefit the Treehouse.



Don't think you are supposed to mention other forums on AS.:newbie:


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

The Treehouse in my back yard, silly. Who said anything about Butch's forum? Oh right that would be you


----------



## simplypete (Mar 6, 2010)

tree house


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

simplypete said:


> tree house



you are the Rebel simplepete


----------



## simplypete (Mar 6, 2010)

:yourock:


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pete its TREEHOUSE!!


----------



## simplypete (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought you were talking about your tree house in your back yard, not the "Treehouse".


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Right my TREEHOUSE. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## simplypete (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, I see now. I have a TREEHOUSE just like yours.

I'm sorry too. Feel slightly childish now.


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Raising my glass. 

I do love my wraptor, been pruning with it all week. Elbow pain has gone away. And I still have enough energy to train for my 10k run.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

It certainly makes good sense for pruning very tall trees, no doubt.

It's certainly going to sell well in the PNW I'm sure.

Even here in SoCal there are a few eucs and conifers that warrant it's use.

I'm guessing that Jeff Luvstrom will buy one for sure!

jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 6, 2010)

jomoco said:


> It certainly makes good sense for pruning very tall trees, no doubt.
> 
> It's certainly going to sell well in the PNW I'm sure.
> 
> ...



OK, I'm game, And its Lovstrom. Maybe I will give it a go. I would still like to see your bike.
Jeff


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> OK, I'm game, And its Lovstrom. Maybe I will give it a go. I would still like to see your bike.
> Jeff



How else are we ever going to get to race up any eucs Jeff?

You buy the Wraptor, and I'll bring my bike!

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

*?*



jomoco said:


> How else are we ever going to get to race up any eucs Jeff?
> 
> You buy the Wraptor, and I'll bring my bike!
> 
> jomoco



does your moms know you boys are planning this stuff?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 6, 2010)

jomoco said:


> How else are we ever going to get to race up any eucs Jeff?
> 
> You buy the Wraptor, and I'll bring my bike!
> 
> jomoco



Seems a little un-fair.
Jeff
Maybe


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lets make it even, Jeff you buy a wraptor and if you beat jomoco up the tree he has cut you a check!


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

treevet said:


> does your moms know you boys are planning this stuff?



Don't make me fly out to Cin city and show you up with my bicycle TV!

jomoco


----------



## arborworks1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I accept your challenge, while you are on the right coast you can run up to charlottsville and get a wraptor and pick pauls brain.


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Don't make me fly out to Cin city and show you up with my bicycle TV!
> 
> jomoco



you set yourself up for this one my friend....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpgU3Ck6h3c


----------



## jomoco (Mar 6, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> I accept your challenge, while you are on the right coast you can run up to charlottsville and get a wraptor and pick pauls brain.



I would like to know the difference between 1.5 brake hp, and 1.5 hp.

In other words, would a 1.5 hp pneumatic motor spin that wraptor like the Tanaka motor does?

jomoco


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 7, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Allright who is putting in their order, raise your hands please.



I'll probably be getting one further into the season....

The bummer is a buddy owes me $2500 as we speak. unfortunately I don't see that coming in a lump sum. 

I've been at this long enough to appreciate the advances that have been made.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 7, 2010)

treevet said:


> Think I am a couple of years older than you are but at this age it has become not something to brag about. :bang:



Wow, your pushing 70? (heehee)


----------



## treevet (Mar 7, 2010)

If you can make money with the money you spend you are operating efficiently to a large extent. Making the right moves on the chess board esp. in a bad economy can make or break you. It is fun playing the game.

Man I have really won out with the Timberwolf stuff at about 16k$ about 7 years ago which paid off in less than 3 years. All profit now. The Dingo...no brainer! The BC 2000 at about 30K$ used.... yet to be seen but when EAB hits....watch out. No snow plow on my 2 4X4's for this years elusive snow ....duhhhh! etc.etc.etc.

On the lighter side....yesterday I shot 4 straight bean bags to 70 plus feet and could use a crotch on either side of an upright limb. I hit the upright 4 straight times right in the middle prior to getting the money shot.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 7, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Wow, your pushing 70? (heehee)



You are definitely in rare form today John.


----------



## treevet (Mar 7, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You are definitely in rare form today John.



Anyone notice how JPS is always in a fun loving mood all the time these days? 

Soooomboooody's gettin' some....lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 7, 2010)

He always seems to be the voice of reason!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 7, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Don't make me fly out to Cin city and show you up with my bicycle TV!
> 
> jomoco



missing something here, but what kinda bike Jomoco? you ride mountain bikes?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 7, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> He always seems to be the voice of reason!
> Jeff



Its usually like, oh :censored:!, Dad's home! lol.


----------



## treevet (Mar 7, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> missing something here, but what kinda bike Jomoco? you ride mountain bikes?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHkcqTY4CM


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 7, 2010)

treevet said:


> Anyone notice how JPS is always in a fun loving mood all the time these days?
> 
> Soooomboooody's gettin' some....lol



Not had a dry-spell for five years now. Marriage is nice  :angel:


----------



## treeseer (Mar 7, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Not had a dry-spell for five years now. Marriage is nice  :angel:


Just u wait--u r 2 yrs from that itch...

Kidding, dear!

Used the wraptor to go ~50' up some oaks today, now headed for the shower and will be up for fun afterward, instead of sore and tired.

So it's recouping the investment as we speak!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 7, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Just u wait--u r 2 yrs from that itch...



Even in my dreams I'll go "Oh I can't ddo this any more, I'm married!"


----------



## treevet (Mar 19, 2010)

some unabashed beauty for your viewing pleasure courtesy of Mr. Paul Cox...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1lAf_V5Uk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jomoco (Mar 19, 2010)

I was very worried that one of those 4 Wraptor gas caps was going to leak at a very inopportune moment in that vid TV!

Very nice production Mr. Cox.

jomoco


----------



## RAG66 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I'm not sure about the advertising gimic but the device is very cool. My wife and I are close enough that I do not feel the need to look around. The other day my friend came out to climb a 160ft cottonwood and he set a line and straped on, away he went. The stump was 4ft. through, 60-70ft. to the first branch. When I went to dump chips he came down for a brake, then away he went. It can save lots of energy.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 19, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Allright who is putting in their order, raise your hands please.



Paul offered my one last year for $2000....I wasn't in the mood at the time, though I have known about powered ascenders and been interested since I first saw Graeme McMahon using his Act-Safe unit, nearly 8 years ago. He named it "Beam Me Up, Scotty"!!

I decided way back in January that I would get one....it will be a while yet, but it will happen...now for $2500, of course...but directly from Paul, rather than Wesspur or Bailey's, so Paul can make full profit. He needs it. This has been a pocketbook draining undertaking for him...uber high attorney fees...patent issues etc etc....


----------



## rbtree (Mar 19, 2010)

RAG66 said:


> Well I'm not sure about the advertising gimic but the device is very cool. My wife and I are close enough that I do not feel the need to look around. The other day my friend came out to climb a 160ft cottonwood and he set a line and straped on, away he went. The stump was 4ft. through, 60-70ft. to the first branch. When I went to dump chips he came down for a brake, then away he went. It can save lots of energy.



I assume that's Dave Stice? He helped with beta testing of the Wraptor...

and is with www.STARRStraining.com Any of you climbers need to hone your skills, look them up. A great bunch of instructors, and cheaper than NATS....(North American Training Solutions.com)


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Not had a dry-spell for five years now. Marriage is nice  :angel:



He is in rare form- I like it!
Jeff


----------



## rbtree (Mar 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> some unabashed beauty for your viewing pleasure courtesy of Mr. Paul Cox...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1lAf_V5Uk&feature=player_embedded



Freaking awesome. He finally got the video up...

The tall blonde is Paul's wife... The other three, well, all I can says is......


it's a good thing my ticker is in good condition....:jawdrop:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 20, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Freaking awesome. He finally got the video up...
> 
> The tall blonde is Paul's wife... The other three, well, all I can says is......
> 
> ...



It is times like this I regret my years as a bouncer down in JAX/NC. I just do not get anything out of that type of stuff anymore. Though i do admit the ladies were well synchronized.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 20, 2010)

That was a little confusing. If the promo message is that it's so easy to use that any "girly-girl" could use it and use it upside down then it probably misses the mark with most of the chest thumping tree guys know. Kind of like; "It's so easy a cave man could do it"
Nice video though,
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

My body says yes my wallet no Time to sell something I could see leaving the bucket parked more with this little jewel. It likely would save many pulled murcels and I may be in the mood more lol


----------



## tree md (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha, that vid was great! I had to watch it twice to make sure I understood the technique... 

Looks like a heck of a tool for ascending. I wouldn't mind having one but for $2500 it'll have to wait. Most of our trees top out around 60' here anyway. Not that some don't get taller but we generally have a lower canopy than a lot of other places around the country. As of right now there are other things more pressing on the wish list.

A+ for the wraptor girls though!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 1, 2010)

I got the demo unit in the mail yesterday. This is a great too, very intuitive to set up and easy to use. I did 60 ft with no effort at all.

I ran my SRT line through several different crotches and did a basal tie-off, then when I got my climbing line tied in we just left the Wraptor on the line to lower down. Sweet!


----------



## treevet (Apr 1, 2010)

I wraptored up a huge oak twice today. Once to cut off a large section laying on top of the pool house and went down and then shot my 2nd direct hit about 70' and went up the other lead to knock off about a half dozen big dead barkless widow makers.

I am loving my new cube and new green throw line too. Guess you could call me McLovin.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 1, 2010)

yessirree. Yesterday I spent all afternoon on an old oak and had one tuliptree left to prune at 6 pm. with the wraptor I went up 50' no effort and got back to the ground at 6:40, fresh for evening activity.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 1, 2010)

Count me in supposed to get a demo soon but do plan on writing a check as it just makes sense. I feel the energy savings is worth it alone but then factor in production increase it is almost a no brainer work is busy now and I have some more junk to haul also so the extra coin should be made back quick. I have several damaged pines like eight that I was putting trimming off until bucket could get in to safe the customer money. This should be as easy as the bucket for these trees and can keep bid to a more comfortable level for my customers. I have the dough for it was just saving it I feel the time is right for this product my aching mussels will thank me AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol


----------



## treevet (Apr 1, 2010)

Gotta make sure you don't bid on usual time taken when you start using the machine. Figure how long it would have taken without the machine

Kinda like when you first throw a bucket or crane into the mix.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> Gotta make sure you don't bid on usual time taken when you start using the machine. Figure how long it would have taken without the machine
> 
> Kinda like when you first throw a bucket or crane into the mix.



Yup should be able to be more competitive and still make good coin and the best part not be quite so wore out!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> Gotta make sure you don't bid on usual time taken when you start using the machine. Figure how long it would have taken without the machine
> 
> Kinda like when you first throw a bucket or crane into the mix.



That is sort of what I tell my new clients now, bid the job for you to do, not for me to do with you. That way you will feel better paying me what I deserve 

I'm trying to figure how to add it into my billing, since it should make me more productive, especially with multiple trees, going to lunch, cleaning gear from a spar... I've already had one offer 30-50 more on my equipment rental bill portion. 

The bill is still going to hurt!


----------



## treevet (May 15, 2010)

little update:

been using the new toy on a regular basis. We probably take it out every 3 days on an average. It is just invaluable to have in the inventory and as I said before it definitely has a little magic in it. 

Couple last week....100 footish pos wt pine in a woods on the edge and looming over a neighbor's house that already had been hammered by one of the other wt pines. One bean bag shot (cube/bigshot) and send up the rope and I am zooming up there knocking every branch off on the way up. Blow each co dom in the top over either side of the fence...chunk a few down...slam the stick back in the woods.

Next day as part of other work....giant red oak with a huge dead limb over the neighbor's yard....just one limb in a 120 foot oak. All the climbing that it would take to do a lousy 150$ job would not really be a money maker. Enter the Wraptor. One shot with the beanie/big shot right over the dead limb....natural crotch the dead limb...bale out....no sweat.

Yesterday we deadwood 4 good size pin oaks. Wraptor up each knocking mass deadwood off on the way up....even climbing around a little with the Wraptor attached (eliminates later deflections) Tie in send down the machine and clean up in the top. This thing is hard to describe its value day to day....no matter how old you are or how much you poo poo it....it is a pure and simple money maker. I am lovin the cube to death too.

On a side note....Had to have my Stihl mechanic friend fix the shut off switch as it needed paint ground off to have a good contact. I was choking it off and if you could not turn off the machine and it was advancing you still....well it might not be pretty.

Also the CMI POS ascender literally fell apart 3 days ago that is the safety above the machine (not while using but while installing the ascender). I cut it off with a big bolt cutter and installed an old Gibbs on a biner I had and all is well now.


----------



## treeseer (May 16, 2010)

thanks for update. no probs with the ascender or the switch here so far. It will be a while to pay for itself; maybe by this fall.

i am enjoying the well-rested condition when starting work at the tip, instead of the exhaustion I was used to. 

Cube? Is that like a shot bag?


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2010)

treeseer said:


> thanks for update. no probs with the ascender or the switch here so far. It will be a while to pay for itself; maybe by this fall.
> 
> i am enjoying the well-rested condition when starting work at the tip, instead of the exhaustion I was used to.
> 
> Cube? Is that like a shot bag?



Yeah, you gotta get one Guy. The first shot is pure obstruction free without feeding out any line. They fold down to nothing. Look in any of the catalogs in the bigshot/throw line section. 

I agree one hundred percent with the benefit of going through the canopy fresh.


----------



## treevet (May 17, 2010)

E mail from Paul Cox and the off/on switch issue has permanently been corrected.

Also I should add that Paul offered to send me another Wraptor while I sent mine in to use while he fixed it. Nothing but great customer service. Don't want to sound like a salesman....but that would be an easier job than selling mustache wax to Jeff Lovstrom.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> E mail from Paul Cox and the off/on switch issue has permanently been corrected.
> 
> Also I should add that Paul offered to send me another Wraptor while I sent mine in to use while he fixed it. Nothing but great customer service. Don't want to sound like a salesman....but that would be an easier job than selling mustache was to Jeff Lovstrom.



:hmm3grin2orange: CTSP stache


----------



## treevet (May 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: CTSP stache



safe if you wear a certified treeman's stache protector!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 17, 2010)

Har Har Har!
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> safe if you wear a certified treeman's stache protector!



My beard gets caught in my hitch from time to time 

I'm on a different computer right now, I cannot find the bug that is blocking me from A'Site on "my" machine.

For me the Wraptor has been a blessing, I've been able to finnish jobs that I would have taken two days to dow. Partly my not getting any younger, and partly the dirth of work over the past many moons with the economy, shool and weather. I've not had any "full" weeks to speak of since last year. Paying the bills though FWIW, just cannot get ahead like I would want to.

We have been doing a lot of bigger clumps that my clients have "bid to get" and I have shook my head over the price. I guess if we are all paying the bills it is a good thing 

Tomorrow I'll be in a little elm thicket which has a 100 ft central stem we will be rigging everything in the backyard from, real urban logging except it is all going to the clients firewood.

One thing i hae seen with The Toy is that I am more willing to set blocks higher, and in adjacent trees then before. It is so quick and effortless that I may be moving back to over rigging hings like I did ten years ago. The 200 ft rope is still like new five months into it's use.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 31, 2010)

*Pics, maybe?*




John Paul Sanborn said:


> My beard gets caught in my hitch from time to time
> 
> I'm on a different computer right now, I cannot find the bug that is blocking me from A'Site on "my" machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2010)

I almost got one but had some bills hit I will have me a wraptor before end of summer.


----------



## tree md (May 31, 2010)

Yep, bills here too. My experience has been the same as yours as far as business John.

Hey John, hope you have a good Memorial Day. Good to see you around again.


----------



## treevet (May 31, 2010)

I used the Toy multiple times on 5 days last week. The cube, bigshot and wraptor wrope all part of the deal. I have it to where I just tie into the Toy and when I get up top I just tie in with another rope to avoid the awkwardness of transition of climb line from Toy to tree. Then send the whole mess down to the gm and have him pull it out of the way so I can get to work. I don't like to wast time untying and then tying a termination knot if I don't have to.

Sat I shot a crotch and sat back to sit my hitch in and landed on my ass. A small twig broke I saw and forgot about. Glad it did not happen while up in the air for shock load.

We are kidding around and thinking of a line of accessories to go with the Toy. Wraptor gloves....to pull up the throw line....wraptor binoculars to sight any hang up suckers like put me on my ass....etc etc....Just joking Paul, don't worry about any infringement rights.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> I used the Toy multiple times on 5 days last week. The cube, bigshot and wraptor wrope all part of the deal. I have to to where I just tie into the Toy and when I get up top I just tie in with another rope to avoid the awkwardness of transition of climb line from Toy to tree. Then send the whole mess down to the gm and have him pull it out of the way so I can get to work. I don't like to wast time untying and then tying a termination know if I don't have to.
> 
> Sat I shot a crotch and sat back to sit my hitch in and landed on my ass. A small twig broke I saw and forgot about. Glad it did not happen while up in the air for shock load.
> 
> We are kidding around and thinking of a line of accessories to with the Toy. Wraptor gloves....to pull up the throw line....wraptor binoculars to sight any hang up suckers like put me on my ass....etc etc....Just joking Paul, don't worry about any infringement rights.



What is really WEIRD, Is I understood you! 
 Jeffy


----------



## treevet (May 31, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> What is really WEIRD, Is I understood you!
> Jeffy



All my work is coming to fruition Jeffy. It has been an uphill climb but we are making progress. I will send you a bill next week....credit cards are fine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> All my work is coming to fruition Jeffy. It has been an uphill climb but we are making progress. I will send you a bill next week....credit cards are fine.



You love me!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Sep 23, 2010)

After months of many many wraptor uses the set up and usage and removal of the machine has become very routine.

I have found that keeping a mini porty and lanyard with connector in the wraptor rope box is the best way to set up. This anchors the long end of the line with speed and safety. This way I can even use it alone then rapel and lower it myself or the gm can lower it while I am in the tree. A whoopie or loopie might be as quick as the lanyard.

Anyone else got any opinions?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> Anyone else got any opinions?



I've used a Gri-Gri that has been floating in the truck since I gave up on SRT. I usually stick to a cow-hitch with a bight.

Yesterday was the first time in weeks where I did NOT use The Toy. One of those twisty A. ulmus that was just impractical to anything but gaff up. 

An interesting little job; over a big deck and house, with secondary canopy all over underneath. Had two rig points and did double-whip drift-line twice. Came close to maxing one rig-point out  Gave the client a-fib.


----------



## treeseer (Sep 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have found that keeping a mini porty and lanyard with connector in the wraptor rope box is the best way to set up. This anchors the long end of the line with speed and safety. This way I can even use it alone then rapel and lower it myself or the gm can lower it while I am in the tree. A whoopie or loopie might be as quick as the lanyard.
> 
> Anyone else got any opinions?


yup that works well tho i often just wind up haha wrapping around a small tree trunk nearby and doing a double knot. less often convenient to tie off on same tree it seems.

also i started using a double snap; keep it on the ring, just the right length for me, frees up the climbing line. never been in a spot where i wanted/needed to work off the toy itself..

also re fumes i found that a slight twist will spin the toy and clear the air.


----------



## treevet (Sep 24, 2010)

treeseer said:


> also i started using a double snap; keep it on the ring, just the right length for me, frees up the climbing line. never been in a spot where i wanted/needed to work off the toy itself..



what do you mean by a double snap and keep it on the ring Guy?

Dedicated climbing line for the toy?


----------



## treevet (Sep 26, 2010)

treeseer said:


> . never been in a spot where i wanted/needed to work off the toy itself



One situation that occurs quite often is where you have work right under the machine and it is nearly impossible to get off the machine and onto the branch/leader it is crotched in. This applies to sideways branches with no crotch above them.

Another time I do this is when I am working by myself and do not want to lower the machine to the ground and risk dropping something onto it. There is no worries IMO about climbing off the machine. It has a redundant safety feature (camming device attached) and is like climbing off of a friction saver relative to safety.


----------



## treeseer (Sep 26, 2010)

a double snap--two snaps joined together and facing apart--everyone sells em--one end stays on the toy's ring and the other attaches to the saddle for ascent. get it? never made sense to me to tie into the toy if one's climbing line is going to be taken off at the top.


----------



## treevet (Sep 26, 2010)

treeseer said:


> a double snap--two snaps joined together and facing apart--everyone sells em--one end stays on the toy's ring and the other attaches to the saddle for ascent. get it? never made sense to me to tie into the toy if one's climbing line is going to be taken off at the top.



the reason is if the machine broke down (and every machine will break down sometime in its life) then you can rapel to the ground instead of being stuck in mid air.


----------



## treevet (Sep 26, 2010)

Got an email from Paul and he mentioned the unexpected bee's nest encounter as another reason to crotch in to the machine. Hey a friend of mine back in the early 70's ran into a big white faced hornets nest in a huge oak and started getting hit. He ran out of rope and had to recrotch while they were tagging him (happened to me multi times too) and almost died on the way to the hospital in an ambulence. His name was Richie Bardot and he was the district foreman for Bartlett back then.

Another issue Paul mentioned was a guy got his foot stuck in a crotch on the way up while clipped in to the machine (like Meilleur) and with the tension of the machine and the foot stuck......he was stuck in the tree.

Tried to get Paul to redesign the machine because of his ignorance.

Use the machine the way it was designed and no worries.


----------



## treevet (Sep 27, 2010)

congratulations Len and welcome to the site


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hope you get some pics, JPS.
> Jeff
> 
> Hope you get some pics, JPS.
> ...



I am real bad about that, I actually have a half way decent cam-corder (are they still called that when digi-cams?) and have no clue as to how to work it well, aside from point and shoot.


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like someone topped that tree about 10 years ago. Those can be the hardest trees to climb and repair.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 3, 2010)

I've had my Wraptor for a coupla months now. Love it, as I knew I would....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by jefflovstrom View Post
> Hope you get some pics, JPS.
> Jeff
> 
> ...



I got some pics of a big willow I had the 385 up in, gotta scan them. My client is too old-school to have a didgi-cam.

As for the other request, I have a few bottles in the truck bed...

Laugh


----------

